# Gerald Wallace - What can we expect?



## Harro5 (Nov 1, 2003)

What will Gerald be like this season? 15ppg and the only hope beside Okafor in this team? Is he a fantasy must-have for his price?


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

I got Gerald with the 84th pick im my fantasy draft last night and i feel thats great value. Being young, very athletic, and having such opportunity on the Bobcats team I see him scoring pretty well in almost every catagory.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd say, completely guessing - 14/15 ppg, 7/8 rpg, 3/4 apg

He could score more depending on how well his jumpshot has progressed, which I have no idea. If his jumpshot is going down, he should get plenty of opportunity to put up big scoring numbers.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

13ppg 6 rebounds 1steal 1 blck 32mpg


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The real question, how many Sportscenter highlights a week? 

Wallace is one of the guys i'll be checking the stats on everyday to see how he is doing. I really hope he worked on his jumpshot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wallace has potential for a breakout season

Bobcat has tenacity, defensive prowess and now, an opportunity

RICK BONNELL

Staff Writer

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/9823574.htm?1c

Good article on GWall.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'd say, completely guessing - 14/15 ppg, 7/8 rpg, 3/4 apg
> 
> He could score more depending on how well his jumpshot has progressed, which I have no idea. If his jumpshot is going down, he should get plenty of opportunity to put up big scoring numbers.


That's pretty generous in the complimentary stats, IMO. I'd predict around 16/6/2 with a block and a steal.

The biggest issue is his jumpshot. If it hasn't improved, teams will easily be able to key on him and prevent him from making an impact. He needs his shot in order to open up his drive.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> That's pretty generous in the complimentary stats, IMO. I'd predict around 16/6/2 with a block and a steal.
> ...


Maybe on the 3/4 assists, but if he plays big mins usually most G/Fs end up with assist numbers around there.

As far as 7/8 rebs, I think that is definitely within his reach. He's a great rebounder, especially on offensive boards. If he gets good mins, I think 7/8 is a good possibility. Good mins meaning 30-35 at least.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

18pts, 7reb, 4ast, 1.5blk, 2stl 

He's going to be tough...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I got him 89th in my pool and i feel this is a good pick.. Its just hard to judge a guy whos never gotten an oppurtunity. I think hes gunna produce tho, i mean if u thiink about it who other then okefur is gunna put up some points otherwise?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Maybe on the 3/4 assists, but if he plays big mins usually most G/Fs end up with assist numbers around there.
> 
> As far as 7/8 rebs, I think that is definitely within his reach. He's a great rebounder, especially on offensive boards. If he gets good mins, I think 7/8 is a good possibility. Good mins meaning 30-35 at least.


Yeah, maybe he will.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

26/12/5 in the first preseason game...I mean, I'm sure thats a little inflated since it went two overtimes (I don't know, I didn't see the game at all, just the final box score), but either way, a very, very awesome first game.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Great first game Gerald had for you guys, hopefully he can keep it up all year, it looks like his potential is coming to life with his new roll, i hope he kicks *** for the bobcats.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if he doesnt get injured he will be the most improved player in the nba. needs to work on jumper to be more complet player, id say hes a 18/6/3


----------

